# Michigan Foolery: A Cannon At A Baby Shower.  What Could Possibly Go Wrong?



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 8, 2021)

Michigan man killed when cannon used at baby shower explodes​FEBRUARY 8, 2021 / 10:23 AM / CBS/AP

A 26-year-old Michigan man was killed in an explosion that occurred during a baby shower, according to Gaines Township authorities. A small cannon device that was fired in the backyard of a home by the homeowner blew up, spraying metal shrapnel that struck the man who was standing nearby.


The man was taken in serious condition to Hurley Medical Center in Flint, where he later died. The man has been identified as Evan Thomas Silva from Hartland, CBS affiliate WNEM reported.

Three parked cars and the garage where the baby shower was being held were also struck by shrapnel, the station reported. Michigan State Police said it is suspected the cannon gun powder in the device and caused the cannon to fracture.


WNEM, citing Michigan State Police, reports the cannon was purchased by the homeowner at an auction. The device had been fired by the homeowner several times before Feb. 6.

Telephone calls Sunday to Gaines Township authorities for additional information weren't immediately returned.

In recent years, some gender-reveal events  - where devices eject confetti, balloons or other colored objects to announce a soon-to-be-born child's sex - have taken a dangerous turn.

In September, a couple's plan to reveal their baby's gender with blue or pink smoke sparked a wildfire that burned thousands of acres in Southern California. And in 2019, a homemade explosive used to reveal a baby's gender killed 56-year-old Pamela Kreimeyer in Knoxville, Iowa. The device was meant to spray powder but instead blew up like a pipe bomb.


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 8, 2021)

I guess Florida gets a reprieve this time....


----------



## dancinstallion (Feb 8, 2021)

No one should care enough to risk their lives over finding out if the couple is having a boy or a girl. A Cannon?!!!!! Really!!!! Now a dead body!!!!

DS showed me a youtube video of this a few weeks ago and guess what it now has come true. People are so foolish.


----------



## Kanky (Feb 10, 2021)

I don’t understand why people can’t just get that cake that is blue or pink on the inside.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 10, 2021)

Kanky said:


> I don’t understand why people can’t just get that cake that is blue or pink on the inside.


That's too regla.


----------



## cocosweet (Feb 21, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> That's too regla.


Too many people wanna outdo the next person. Other than Darwin Awards, are there prizes for the most spectacular gender reveal?


Everything Zen said:


> I guess Florida gets a reprieve this time....
> View attachment 469031


Good. Florida needs a break. Some other state can wear the stupid crown for awhile.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 21, 2021)

People still having parties during the pandemic?


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 21, 2021)

It’s interesting how as a society we have moved away from gender being so important. Everything is about being gender neutral. Except when it comes to these ridiculous parties, when suddenly gender is of the upmost importance, to the point of risking life and limb... As a collective, we are full of poo.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 21, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> People still having parties during the pandemic?


I got an evite yesterday to a grown and sexy 50th birthday party.  I replied with a link to the Cardi B coronavirus remix video.


----------



## SoniT (Feb 23, 2021)

And another one. This father-to-be from NY was killed after a device he was building for a gender reveal party exploded. Is it really that serious that people are risking their lives to reveal the gender of a baby? 










						Gender-reveal device explosion kills father-to-be
					

Christopher Pekny was making a device to be used at his child's gender-reveal party, police say.



					www.bbc.com
				




A father-to-be from New York state has died after a device he was building for his child's gender-reveal party exploded, according to police.

Christopher Pekny, 28, was assembling the device in the town of Liberty when it exploded just before noon on Sunday.

Police said the blast killed Mr Pekny and injured his brother Michael Pekny, 27, who was taken to hospital.


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 23, 2021)

It’s not a freak accident AT ALL when you’re building an explosive device. 

Its a freak accident when you’re walking down the street, minding your business, and an air conditioner falls on your head... And even that’s not the “freakiest of freak accidents”.


----------



## cocosweet (Feb 23, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> View attachment 469595
> 
> It’s not a freak accident AT ALL when you’re building an explosive device.
> 
> Its a freak accident when you’re walking down the street, minding your business, and an air conditioner falls on your head... And even that’s not the “freakiest of freak accidents”.


This is what can happen when you play with Literal. Explosives.


This is why explosives should be left to the professional. This isn’t the same as crafting your very own Gordon Gartrell shirt.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 23, 2021)

people be doing way too much


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 16, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I got an evite yesterday to a grown and sexy 50th birthday party.  I replied with a link to the Cardi B coronavirus remix video.


OMG


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 16, 2021)

This would be funny if it wasn't true and people weren't getting hurt. Some of the jokes are amusing but the underlying reality is still a little sad when it got real. I mean they're idiots, but they're dead idiots and now the kid doesn't have a father (for the one with the explosives). And meanwhile these people are managing to hurt others (cannon) just to reveal a gender...in the middle of a pandemic when there shouldn't be parties like this anyways (as @CarefreeinChicago mentioned above.  Like really?  People are _dying _to flex, literally. People are so sad to have to keep to themselves and be unable to show each other up. Meanwhile when there is a little light at the end of the tunnel (vaccines) the first thing people run to do is...out do others in a gender reveal.



Like I feel like some of us have _not _grown during this time where there could be much needed introspection.


----------



## cocosweet (Apr 23, 2021)

​
A New Hampshire explosion was triggered by a gender reveal party, police say​By Connor Spielmaker and Scottie Andrew, CNN

Updated 9:54 AM ET, Fri April 23, 2021





A gender reveal party in a New Hampshire quarry triggered an explosion that shook nearby homes.
(CNN)Another gender reveal party turned dangerous, this time in New Hampshire, with an explosion that shook nearby homes.
*The partygoers detonated around 80 pounds of explosives,* Kingston police said in a statement. They used an explosive called Tannerite, a target used for firearms practice that also comes in a gender-reveal variety.
After Kingston police arrived Tuesday, they said, the partygoers admitted the explosion had been part of a gender reveal party and later told a detective that they'd chosen the quarry because they felt it was a "safe location" to detonate the explosives.
But the detonation triggered tremors that some neighbors who lived near the quarry believed came from an earthquake. One woman told CNN affiliate WBZ the explosion caused cracks in her home's foundation.







Another neighbor called the explosion "absolutely over the top, ridiculous."
"I'm not upset because I have chalk or confetti blown in my way," Sara Taglieri told CNN affiliate WBZ. "I mean, it was an explosion that rocked my house, my neighbors, my community and my town."
The Tannerite gender reveal target contains 1 pound of the explosive material combined with a blue or pink powder, according to its website. Tannerite falls under the same federal laws "as black powder and all other explosives that are exempt for sporting purposes from the federal regulations of commercial explosives in their unmixed form," per its site.


The person who purchased -- and detonated -- the explosives turned himself in, according to Kingston police. Officials are still determining "what charges will be forthcoming."
Based on the color powder released in the explosion, the partygoers will soon celebrate the birth of a boy.
Kingston police didn't report any injuries from the explosion. Other gender reveal parties that have triggered explosions have caused significant harm: In February, a soon-to-be-father in New York died after a device exploded. That same month, a Michigan man was killed when a "celebratory cannon" exploded. And the El Dorado Fire in Southern California, a sprawling wildfire that scorched more than 10,500 acres in 2020, was caused by a pyrotechnic device used during a gender reveal party, fire officials said at the time.


----------



## Kanky (Apr 23, 2021)

Well I hope that they can still afford a baby after they get finished paying for foundation repairs. I feel sorry for babies born to stupid parents.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 23, 2021)

> After Kingston police arrived Tuesday, they said, the partygoers admitted the explosion had been part of a gender reveal party and later told a detective that *they'd chosen the quarry because they felt it was a "safe location" to detonate the explosives.*





> But the detonation triggered tremors that some neighbors who lived near the quarry believed came from an earthquake. One woman told CNN affiliate WBZ *the explosion caused cracks in her home's foundation.*



See this is what happens when people who believe they know more than they actually do can't even conceive of how their actions affect others.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 23, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> See this is what happens when people who believe they know more than they actually do can't even conceive of how their actions affect others.



When folks can't conceive of their actions, they shouldn't be conceiving babies either.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 25, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> When folks can't conceive of their actions, they shouldn't be conceiving babies either.


THIS.  It's scary as there is nothing necessary to become a parent. Anyone can do it.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 25, 2021)

This is why I am pro eugenics. We need to become more of a nanny state. Idiots. Literally flaming idiots everywhere.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Apr 25, 2021)

I remember when my friend had to fix the foundation on her house I think it was like $14-20 thousand dollars that was the one time I was glad I was in a condo I hope those people get a good lawyer


----------

